# 212 cc Predator Engine fits, will 420cc fit on Vintage Ariens?



## bpahlm79 (Mar 9, 2015)

I see alot of 212cc repowers, will the 420cc version fit as well. I'm sure people use the 212 cc because it is a direct bolt on, or less work to match up to the old unit. I figure for a few hundred bucks extra why not just go for twice as much power.

I have a 10,000 series 8/24 1974 Model. I got a new carb on it now, and it starts off pretty rough but once it gets going it's fine. The price for the 420cc model is a lot cheaper then a new machine.

I'm sure someone has tried this before and been successful, or people don't do this because of the work to get it to fit right. Ah well


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I had a 340cc Greyhound on a 1979 model and it fit, but it required some work. It wasn't practical and now as the 212cc Predator on it. The engine is much larger, has to be moved further back on the frame. New holes need to be drilled. The new bolt holes you have to drill with be right on the edges of the angled part of the frame and barely fit. The recoil housing barely fits in front of the handles. The crankshaft is at least 1" higher and requires longer belts as well as a taller belt cover. The extra weight sits further back on the axle making the front end lighter. And, it uses twice as much gas as the smaller engines.

In my opinion it can be done, but the 212cc is plenty of engine for you at half the cost and half the work.

The main reason for putting a larger engine on a machine is so you can change the gear ratio on the pulleys to spin the impeller faster. With a 10m series, that won't work since it is a single belt for the drive and the impeller. You don't want to speed the drive speed up as well.


----------



## bpahlm79 (Mar 9, 2015)

well that seems like it could take awhile. They have a 301 as well I wonder if that would work. I'm sure others will chime in...


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i put the 208 cc ohv engine on my old ariens ( havent run it yet) and mounting it was somewhat simple. the 8/24 rating (8) was probably a bit generous . a HF clone @ $99 would be your best, most cost effective route. jmo


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

If you live close to the Canadian border there is a 302cc rated at 10hp that is winterized ready, it has a smaller footprint which you can verify with the link. The money exchange is really in your favor. 
I am in the final steps to my 420cc on a 921006 frame. It was tight but feasible. With an inch higher of crankcase height your auger impeller belts needs to be 2" longer and for the drive belt it needs to 4" longer.
Good luck

302cc OHV Winter Gas Engine | Princess Auto


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

That 302cc engine looks like a nice option. Winter ready and comes with an electric starter.


----------

